# One pin



## psebowhunter (Jan 29, 2009)

Just woundering if your bow shoot 280fps, had one pin. How far out will one pin shoot dead on?


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm thinking about 25-30yrds.


----------



## psebowhunter (Jan 29, 2009)

Lets say it the right way. One pin from, say 10 yards to how far out to within 1 or 2 in drop.


----------



## updeerhunter08 (Feb 10, 2008)

On my bow, my 20 yd pin is good from 5-25 yards, dead on. I can shoot accurately by holding over up to 35 yards, but past that my drop is to severe to be accurate.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

Im shooting with a single pin now. I went with a hha ol 5519. I love it. But i am shooting quite a bit faster than you are. But with a little practice you can make the one pin work from10 35-40 easy.


----------



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

Check out this link, It answers your question perfectly.
http://www.bowhunting.net/bowtube/media/85/The_Killing_Arc_-_Larry_Wise/


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

suzyandal said:


> Check out this link, It answers your question perfectly.
> http://www.bowhunting.net/bowtube/media/85/The_Killing_Arc_-_Larry_Wise/


That is a great video! 
<----<<<


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

How do you guys feel about this? I use one pin now, and I was just begining to talk myself into a multi pin and then I seen this... Now i am all confused!!!


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

I started out with multi pin sights years ago. I now use a pendulum and love it, but if I ever go back it will be to a single pin. With todays bow speeds and my personal max range of 35 yards when hunting, I see no use for more than 1 pin.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Jet08 said:


> How do you guys feel about this? I use one pin now, and I was just begining to talk myself into a multi pin and then I seen this... Now i am all confused!!!


I still go with multiple pins. My guess is that people have larger groups in hunting situations than while target shooting. Also, the vast majority of deer react to your shot. 
<----<<<


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

suzyandal said:


> Check out this link, It answers your question perfectly.
> http://www.bowhunting.net/bowtube/media/85/The_Killing_Arc_-_Larry_Wise/


Have to check that out when I get home from work...

I plan on switching to a singal pin slider this year...My pins were always 25 40 50 60...but when hunting I have only used the 40 pin once. so I figured no need for the rest of the pins taking up space...


----------



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

Last year I switched to an HHA single pin and really like it. All of the deer which I've shot were within 20-30 yds, personally I believe that most archers are not proficient enough to be shooting much past 30 yds anyway, as such a single pin is probably the best choice. As I get older I confuse easily an a single pin simplifies things ( for me at least)


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

That has always been my reasoning for a single pin; in the heat of the moment it makes things simpler and allows less chance of error. However the more I think about it when it does come time to make a farther shot holding off is a lot of guess work. I have the adjustable site, one spin to loosen and I have my other yardages set, but how often do you have that kind of time to make adjustments when there is a deer there? 
I am extremely happy with my accuracy and ability to shoot my bow, and I put a lot of that on only having a single pin to concentrate on. I think i may try a multi pin and see if I can be as efficient.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

suzyandal said:


> Check out this link, It answers your question perfectly.
> http://www.bowhunting.net/bowtube/media/85/The_Killing_Arc_-_Larry_Wise/


Best video i've seen on arrow drop. Thanks.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

My bow doesn't shoot that fast, but with one pin, I could accuratly shoot 35-40 yds, but last year I moved up to 3 pins so I didn't have to "guess" at it as much


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I've shot a scope with up pin or a single pin slider for too long.

I tried getting a multi pin sight last year and couldn't get used to the cluttered sight picture again:lol:

I have a single pin on a slider and love it to hunt.

I set it at 23...anything past 30 gives me time and is far enough away I can adjust...anything inside of that distance gets dead(mostly:lol


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I use single pin also,which is all I need out to 40 yards deer hunting.So far I have never shot a deer past 30.I might set my pin for 23 yards and see how it goes,with 20 yard pin it hits 6" low on 40 yard target.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

I have tried many sites and I still use the multi pin. I have a 5 pin sight and love it. If you plan to go west you will need a multi pin. Elk, goats, sheep, and carabou will give you shots at longer distances. The need for one might be a follow up shot that the animal got gut shot and walk out to 50 yds and will take hours to pass, with another follow up shot that you have practiced with the hunt is over. Just my reason!!!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Finally got to watch it from home...
great video


----------

